# lo romero golf club, murcia.



## bigbiffa (Jan 31, 2010)

in october me and the lads visited murcia for a golf jolly.Lo romero is one of the courses we played. What a wonderful place to play the game, lots of variety,and the signature 18th with its island green was amazing,a true risk and reward hole. If you are in the area,this course is a must!


----------



## colint (Jan 31, 2010)

Biffa, could you give me a bit more detail, what was the welcome like etc, could do with a few course reviews for the mag. Doesn't have to be anything long, just a few more details.

Cheers


----------



## bigbiffa (Jan 31, 2010)

ok, well, the club has a reasonable sized pro shop, plenty of buggies for all, the welcome was great.We were treated great, as we were rained off on the 1st day of our break,after 9 holes,(we were meant to be playing 36!) but were welcomed back on the sunday at no extra cost to us to complete our 36 holes.The course does not have a bar/clubhouse as such, but does have a coffe shop/baguette bar which will fuel you up either at the half way point if your round or afterwards. Highly recommend sitting in the sun after your round with a cold beer in the terrace bar watching the daring golfers trying to hit the afore mentioned 18th green!


----------



## Andy (Jan 31, 2010)

Have played a Lo Romero a few times, loved it also. Would say La Finca is a better test of golf with more water involved. Best course I've played is Hacienda Del Alamo.

What other courses did you's play?

Andy


----------



## bigbiffa (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah, we played la finca too,was nice,but think lo romero in better nick!


----------



## colint (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Biffa


----------



## Parmo (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice course but my fav is Las Ramblas.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 7, 2010)

well,las ramblas was on the rota, but got binned as we were rained off the fri of our trip, think lo romero would take a bit of  beating though!


----------



## Parmo (Feb 10, 2010)

well,las ramblas was on the rota, but got binned as we were rained off the fri of our trip, think lo romero would take a bit of  beating though!
		
Click to expand...

Played it and its just like any other Spanish course, whereas Las Ramblas is fitted into the landscape rather than the landscape being destroyed to fit the course.


----------

